# Applying for stages, I need help with my cover letter please



## unkemptcookery (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi, I am attempting to apply for a stage at a restaurant in Vancouver (L'Abbatoir).

I've updated my resume and am absolutely stumped on how I should write my cover letter and what it should look like.  Does anyone have any tips for me or maybe a sample cover letter they could share with me? I would really appreciate any advice you all have for me. Thank you for your time!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Three paragraphs:

First paragraph-what attracted you to the restaurant
Second paragraph - why you want to stage
Third paragraph - your availability and desired duration
Your cover letter is a sales tool. You have to provide a reason WHY you should be invited to stage, i.e. you are fascinated by the menu, you want to observe the process, you want to expand your familiarity of the type of food they produce, etc., and what you can offer.

Your CV/resumé will cover your training/experience, you need to customize for the target restaurant.


----------



## unkemptcookery (Mar 9, 2012)

To whom it may concern,

    I am a young cook from Edmonton Alberta, very interested in staging at your restaurant. I am fascinated by your menu and the overall energy that L'Abbatoir creates. I strongly desire to work with a team of professionals such as yourselves and would very much like to observe the process required to create food of the caliber that you serve. I believe time spent under the tutelage of Chef Lee Cooper and his team would be an invaluable opportunity to gain new skills and expand my knowledge.

    I am currently Attending N.A.I.T completing the final semester of the apprenticeship program at N.A.I.T in the culinary arts. This program ends on April 20'th 2011. Therefore I am available to stage after this date and would like to stage for approximately three weeks.

Thank you very much for your time, I have attached my resume for you to examine.

                            Sincerely,

                                    Spencer Thompson

Thank you so much for your help chef! This was the info. I needed to get the ball rolling on a cover letter. Here is what I've managed to write, I will try to expand on/refine it, can you give me anymore pointers?


----------



## unkemptcookery (Mar 9, 2012)

Uhh somehow I posted my reply to you, chef at the bottom of a sample of the cover letter I just wrote up, I'm hoping you wouldn't mind quickly reviewing it for me. Obviously you have quite a bit of experience in this, I value your opinion!
 

Thanks!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

An excellent start!

If you can, a quote or recommendation from one of your chef instructors along the lines of:


> Mr. Thompson has demonstrated a superior grasp of essential culinary skill during his tenure at N.A.I.T. and has the ability to follow direction with speed and accuracy.


would go a long way as your third paragraph, reassuring the Chef that you would be an asset instead of a burden.

More later, have to run right now...


----------



## guts (Jun 22, 2011)

Had a nice meal there not too long ago, what makes you want to stage there though?


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like a solid coverletter. There are just a couple of things I would personally change; the "To Whom it May Concern." I would change it to "Chef Cooper" and

I would specify what about the menu fascinates you -- the innovative use of seasonal ingredients (and why you think this is interesting/fits into your culinary philosophy); the use of avant garde techniques to excite diners and showcase ingredients in a new manner (and how much this plays into your culinary interests) -- basically show them that you have researched their restaurant by providing specifics

Good luck!!


----------

